# Conclure un contrat /contrat conclu



## uchi

Hola!Como traduciriais este conclure en esta frase?

Les employeurs qui entrent dans le champ du premier alinéa de l´article L. 131-2 du code du travail et qui emploient au plus vingt salariés peuvent conclure, pour toute nouvelle embauche, un contrat de travail dénommé "contract nouvelles embauches". Les effectifs sont appreciés conformément à l´article L. 620-10 du code du travail.

Mandamiento relativo al contrato de trabajo de nuevas contrataciones

Articulo 1

Los empleados que entren en el campo del primer párrafo del artículo L. 131-2 del código de trabajo y que den empleo como mucho a veinte asalariados pueden 
"conclure", para todas las nuevas contrataciones, un contrato de trabajo llamado "contrato de nuevas contrataciones". 
Tampoco entiendo mucho la última frase...que significa "Les effectifs sont appreciés?
Puf! No se nada sobre traduccion juridica y estoy traduciendo un contrato que no entiendo...
Muhcas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Paquita

Aquí, encuentras las definiciones de conclure = llegar a su fin, a su conclusión, acabarse. En tu caso, se trata de un contrato que ha sido discutido y se ha llegado a la fase final, de las firmas, con lo cual se sellará el acuerdo.

Pienso que "apprécier" (ver B ) aquí significa "estimar" "cuantificar"; pero no estoy segura...


----------



## poupounette

tout simplement, _concluir un contrato=firmar un contrato._


----------



## Anna_Espinosa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Salut à tous, 

Je cherche la traduction des expressions "conclure un contrat" et "conclusion de contrat" en espagnol dans le cadre d'une traduction d'une police d'assurance. 

Peut-on dire 
- concluir un contrato, conclusión de contrato
- celebrar un contrato, celebración de contrato
Lequel est le plus idiomatique? Y a-t-il d'autres possibilités?

Merci


----------



## grandluc

cumplir un contrato /cumplimiento de un contrato


----------



## yoliyoli

vencimiento de un contrato.


----------



## Lohengrin

Si lo entiendo bien, en español sería: _cerrar un contrato_, es decir acordar dicho contrato. Todo lo contrario de cumplir o vencer, lo que me hace pensar que quizá lo entiendo mal en francés. 
(_Conclure un contrat_, ¿no significa que se ha llegado a un acuerdo?)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tout à fait d'accord avec Anna.
aussi:* finalizar un contrato
 finalización de un contrato*.
Je dirais plutôt _cerrar_ pour un marché (_trato_) quant à_ cumplir un_ _contrato_ c'est plutôt _ le respecter jusqu'à son terme_ que le conclure. 
Bonsoir


----------



## Domtom

Yo propongo _ultimar un contrato._


----------



## yoliyoli

Yo estaba corrigiendo la palabra cumplimiento, pero tenéis razón ya que se trata de llegar a un acuerdo en el contrato.


----------



## Spyro

Hola,
"conclure un contrat" y su traducción "celebrar un contrato" significa firmar un contrato. No puede ser el vencimiento del contrato.
Buenas noches


----------



## Anna_Espinosa

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses.


----------



## danirh8

Tout à fait d'accord avec Spyro. Conclure est un faux ami de "Concluire".
Quand on est en train de faire un contrat, il sera fini avec sa conclusion, c'est-à-dire, il commencera à être valable dés sa conclusión. Il ne sera pas du tout finit par la conclusion, mais il commence à exister.
Si j'ouvre une compte bancaire, je dois faire un contrat qu'il ne sera valable que à la concluision de ce contrat ci. Donc, fais attention à la traduction.
_*Cerrar un contrato*_ n'est pas pareil à _*Rescindir un contrato*_, ou _*liquidar*_, qu'ils vont finir la rélation entre les parties...


----------



## Domtom

-
1) De acuerdo con *Spyro*: conclure un contrat es celebrar un contrato (1).
2) De acuerdo con *Lohengrin* y *Danirh8*: Conclure un contrat no es concluir / cumplir / vencer / finalizar un contrato.
3) Ultimar un contrato lo dije hace tiempo, no sé por qué (2), porque no es frecuente decirlo así, aunque creo que se da la idea, pues se “ultiman los preparativos” concernientes a la realización del contrato, al término de lo cual éste empieza a ser efectivo.
4) De acuerdo con *Lohengrin*: Conclure un contrat es cerrar (3) / celebrar (1) un contrato.
5) De acuerdo con *Danirh8*: cerrar un contrato no es rescindir un contrato, ni tampoco liquidar un contrato.
6) De acuerdo *a medias* con *Anna_Spinosa*: conclure un contrat es celebrar un contrato, pero no concluir un contrato.

-------

(1) _celebrar un contrato :_ conclure, passer un contrat.

Olivier MERLIN WALCH: *Dictionnaire Juridique *Français/Espagnol Español/Francés*. *Librairie Générale de droit et de jurisprudence, Paris, 5è édition, 2006, 1279 pages. Page 763.

(2) Quizás influenciado por esto:

_conclure une affaire, un bail, un contrat, un mariage :_ concertar un negocio, ultimar un trato, un arrendamiento, un contrato, un matrimonio.

Olivier MERLIN WALCH: *Dictionnaire Juridique *Français/Espagnol Español/Francés*. *Librairie Générale de droit et de jurisprudence, Paris, 5è édition, 2006, 1279 pages. Page 152.

(3) Dice la Gran Enciclopedia de Economía:

cerrar un contrato : llegar a un acuerdo sobre los términos contenidos en el contrato.
http://www.economia48.com/spa/d/cerrar-un-contrato/cerrar-un-contrato.htm


----------



## Jacabe

Una traducción para un texto más técnica, pero en el mismo sentido, sería la de "perfección del contrato", "perfeccionar un contrato", por diferenciarlo de la fase de "cumplimiento" o ejecución


----------



## ley_francesa

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
j essaye de traduire c est expression, mais selon mon avis *"conclu"* dans le contexte n essaye pas d exprimer "finir", mais plutot "fait"

Le tiers, demandeur à l’action, jouit, en effet, alors, en vertu de la théorie de l’accessoire, de tous les droits et actions qui appartenaient à son auteur et que celui-ci tenait du contrat conclu avec le défendeur à l’action.

Alors je penser en traduire: El tercero, como actor en la accion, goza entonces, en virtud de la teoría de lo accesorio, de todos los derechos y acciones que le pertenecian a su autor y que éste tenía por el contrato *"...celebrado..."* con el sujeto demandado de la acción.

concluido en español no tendria sentido en el contexto.

QUE PIENSAN??!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Je pense aussi que "celebrado" est la bonne traduction puisqu'il a le sens de "contrato pasado con ....".
Je suis moins d'accord avec la traduction en général, par exemple avec "demandeur".


----------



## ley_francesa

merci bien Tina, mais maintenant tu m as laisse intrigue avec la traduction en general:  "demandeur"  et "defendeur", c est pas actor y demandado?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
J'aurais plutôt utilisé "demandante" - http://www.wordreference.com/fres/demandeur


----------

